# Back from Tripp - Hard chrome...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just got my TRP back from Tripp Research 

Only 1 complaint - The damn bushing is so damn tight, it took me 1 hour to take it apart and put it back together - I called ahead, and put in my letter that the bushing was very tight, and that I would leave it to his judgement to see if the bushing and barrel should be chromed.

I'm gonna have to buy a bushing wrench tomorrow and hope that helps next time.


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice piece.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. Once I get some black Nighthawk grips on it, it will really be sweet


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*what kind of finish is that? Satin? I'm expecting my 1911 back from the refinisher's this week. I bought a parkerized Officer's size Springfield 1911 and the finish sucked so I took it to a place in Wildwood Florida called Rebel Refinishing. The shop looked like a set from the movie "Deliverance" complete with the hillbilly stand-ins. I opted to have the entire gun hard chromed with a satin finish, and I have already purchased polymer ivory grips for it. Can't wait. I would have loved to put a pair of Wicked Grips on it but, well, I'm not worth my weight in gold.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a matte, silver hard chrome finish. I think Satin may be a bit shinier.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

These are two of the pistols I have that were hard chromed by Virgil Tripp. I love the FN/FM High-Power and its little bother a Bulgie Mak. Mr. Tripp is a pleasure to work with and his work is great. Regards, Richard  :lol:


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Nick said:


> *what kind of finish is that? Satin? I'm expecting my 1911 back from the refinisher's this week. I bought a parkerized Officer's size Springfield 1911 and the finish sucked so I took it to a place in Wildwood Florida called Rebel Refinishing. The shop looked like a set from the movie "Deliverance" complete with the hillbilly stand-ins. I opted to have the entire gun hard chromed with a satin finish, and I have already purchased polymer ivory grips for it. Can't wait. I would have loved to put a pair of Wicked Grips on it but, well, I'm not worth my weight in gold.*


What part of Florida are you from?


----------



## highrider (May 8, 2006)

Very, very nice, Shipwreck. Congratulations.


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

That is a great looking hi power :shock:


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

wow.ive often considered getting my east german makarov HC but I dont want to ruin any collector value.not that its worth much ,more as a historical piece.its a 1961 EG WITH A SUPER BLUE JOB considering its age and use.besides the HC draws attention to the safty latch .its sort of the uglyest part of the gun and the HC magnifies this IMHO.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm not big on two tone but that I really like. Nice job Ship and let us know if you fixed that problem. When I move to Tyler we will have to get together and go shooting.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Very nice. I love 2-toners.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

im sending my SS PPK/S to tripps for HCing.i want mirror shinny flats with matt or brushed - muted dull chrome upper slide with same on stipplled ,etched topstrap.very cool indeed. :wink: :shock: now thats more like it.


----------



## Williwaw (Jun 1, 2006)

A thing of beauty with erotic overtones. Very, very nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I never did follow up on this post - there were issues w/ this gun - U do not see the problems in the pics, but the cobracoat actually had several flaws...

Let me paste in what I typed a few days ago on another thread...
----------
Well, I've posted my neg experience a few times. I sent off my TRP for cobra coat on the slide and hard chrome on the rest. Basically, it came out terrible. Cobra coat had many flaws, and many hard chromed parts had copper colored spots on them. Plus, I had told them NOT to chrome the barrel and bushing, as they were already too tight. What did he do - he chromed them anayway. It took me 30 min to get the bushing out of the slide. 

I sent it back a 2nd time. The cobra coat was even worse than the 1st time, and it took about 5 weeks to get it back the second time. He also forgot to send back 1 part, and the sights no longer sat flush to the slide. They were marked from the 2-3 times he must have taken them off the slide (they really aren't made to be removed several times). 

I was so fed up that I ended up trading it. I didn't feel like sending it back a 3rd time. I would never send a complete gun to Tripp again.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

THat looks awesome!!!! But isnt this the one you said that you traded? :smt102


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, this is the one I traded, as per my last post - I got a new HK USP, some extra new hi caps and some $ for it.


----------

